# These are the Barrettes! Made my bows today!Pics



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Finally I found the exact brand of barrettes that GWLittle carries in their catalog.At their prices I could only get 2-3bows. But after one of the members here let me know she found them in ebay ,I was able to buy 2lots of barrettes and I made several of them in one hour. I LOVE THEM! The mechanism of these barrettes are very unique .I took a side pic so you can see how tight it snaps closed. The other "French" barrettes leave really big gaps on each side and the hair just slides out. So now I am making my little Lola matching bows for all her outfits









<div align="center">








<div align="center">









Genie
<div align="center">


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought 3 bows at Petsmart befor Christmas, that is the barrettes. Where on ebay did you get them. Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I love these barrettes too.. can you let me know what search term you used on Ebay? I'd love to buy some too!


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

They measure 1.2" inches. You can make the bows bigger and still hot glue them on like I did.
You can do a seller search in ebay ,the seller's ebay username is gigi523
Here is the auction link. I just ordered my third lot of 6pcs and she still has 15 lots available! The price is affordable at $2.49 for 6barrettes and she only charged me $1.80 first class shipping from CA to FL.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=9510995601


I really recommend these! The barrette does not open all the way because it's tight opening. But I love that. Lola keeps the bow on for a few hrs which is really good to me! Usually the rubberband ones make knots on her head and she goes nuts scratching them off









Genie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aren't you afraid she'll chew the metal barette and hurt herself? 
Mine chew them up if they take them off. That's why I ask. I just
use bands. They usually don't bother them if the hair isn't pulling
in the band.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I actually tie her hair with a rubberband and then put the bow right under it. I've also tried it alone before and she was never able to take it off =). Althought its metal, its very tiny and very light... hers are probably 3/4 of an inch


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Those look like awesome barrettes! I'm getting some!!! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not really afraid of her taking it off and chewing them. She's manage to take one off before but didnt chew it. She just wanted it off! lol She fell asleep as soon as she took it off. I love some of the bows I've seen but I dont like the rubberband. If I leave her wearing the rubberband for like 3 hrs ,it gets really tangled in her topknot and she loses some hair







I like the other stretch bands that are thicker for little girls but those work well with longer haired Maltese. Lola still has short head hair but enough for a barrette with an inch of hair hanging from the top.

Genie


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I just ordered some. Now I need to learn to make the bows!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> They measure 1.2" inches. You can make the bows bigger and still hot glue them on like I did.
> You can do a seller search in ebay ,the seller's ebay username is gigi523
> Here is the auction link. I just ordered my third lot of 6pcs and she still has 15 lots available! The price is affordable at $2.49 for 6barrettes and she only charged me $1.80 first class shipping from CA to FL.
> 
> ...



I just ordered a couple of packs. I need something that stays in. These look like they'll work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Genie, I forgot to mention in my earlier post, your bows look great! You did a real nice job!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I love the bow made with the little paw print! It's so cute!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are GREAT bows. 

I also like the one made with the paws. CUTE as can be.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you!
I just paid for another lot of barrettes. But I want to make them for all the holidays lol.
I hope this seller will have these in stock for when I need more! lol

Genie, Cookie & Lola


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm so glad so many people were able to use these barretts. The seller on Ebay probably can't figure out why her barretts are so popular. Can you imagine she has sold to at least 4 or 5 of us in the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing! lol 
I sent her a question through ebay asking if she always has these available because I will need more in the future! I got 1freebie barrette that was taped to a paper as a Thank You so instead of 12 barrettes I got 13 in total. I don't think that Lola will need like 40 bows but knowing me each one is "special" and I had to make it!










Genie,Cookie & Lola
<div align="center">


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing your find








I Looooove GW Little bows but can't afford them, and you're right, their clips are the BEST. I ordered some from the ebay contact you provided and I can't thank you enough. Bella and Harley say thanks too! Now, lets just hope I don't make a mess of them, I've never tried making my own bows before


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Your bows are just adorable!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I ordered some also...I also got a few of her other items and now she has them in a 12 piece set...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I ordered two sets also.







I know my daughter who is the "crafty girl" in the family will have fun helping me make bows for my girls.

I have used both type bows-- with rubberband attached like Bella is wearing in the avatar (the bow has slipped up about 1/2 inch there), and bows with clips that you put just in front of the ponytail.....and for puppies especially I personally prefer the clips.

I bet that seller is truly wondering why her barrette clips are suddenly so popular























Your bows look wonderful!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Those bows look awesome! I love making stuff, I will be ordering them, too!


Just ordered 12


----------

